# Vivaldi's Opuses on CD



## fredrik_n

Hi there, I'm a very new member of this community and I'm excited to become a part of these forums.

I have been listening to classical music from time to time over the last 4-5 years and have found that Vivaldi's music speaks to me in a way that none of the other great composers music does. I have now come to the point that I would like to start a CD collection of his music.

My starting goal is to get all the Opuses (1-13) in reference recordings, but I really don't know where to start... 

Do you have any suggestions for me??

Thanks!

Fred


----------



## opus67

Hi, Fred. Glad to have you on board. 

I won't be able to help much on Vivaldi as I don't have any of his works on CD*. (Not that I don't like his works.) There's a bunch of his concerti that is part of the DG's Collector's Editon box sets with Pinnock and The English Consort, but it doesn't include the Four Seasons. (It's available on a separate CD, though.)


EDIT:* No, wait, I do have a couple of his cello concerti.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Fred,

Happy to have you here at Talk Classical.

Kh


----------



## Manuel

Hi Fred! Try the concertos from the Op.3 in the recording by Fabio Biondi and his Europa Galante.


----------



## Handel

opus 3 and 10 are a must. Four seasons are in op. 8.


----------



## stradi

hey people. I do try to make an archive of baroque music and Vivaldi ofcourse is special for me too.Is it possible to exchange music.I mean for examle I have opus 3 and some other works of Vıvaldi ,Handel concerto grossos and Haydn string quartets If you have others please help


----------



## terotero

Hi,
Pinnock's performances are excellent, however for the four seasons I personally prefer Hogwood with the AAM and the all time classic with Perlman.


----------



## Tero

I've just ordered Opus 7 for the first time. it is a two disc set on Brilliant. Three of the concertos are frauds.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve_Concertos,_Op._7_(Vivaldi)

Googling for that, only Barnes and Noble popped up. Not holding any high expectations. Of the Opus sets, Opus 9 is my least favorite. Opus 3 is good. Opus 7 was put out by a music printer anxious to cash in not knowing Opus 8 would be the major work.


----------



## Boothvoice

There is a nice set on Amazon...search for Vivaldi Masterworks...its on Decca and includes the great bulk of Christopher Hogwoods recording with the AAM...supplemented by some well-respected but non period performances..its runs to 28 discs snd is a bargain at 46 dollars as I write this....There is also a complete Vivaldi Edition on Brilliant Classics. I'm not sure of the performers or the quality.


----------



## Josquin13

First, you need to decide whether you prefer your Vivaldi played on modern or period instruments?, as it's a different list of recommendations for each. With the advent of the period movement in the 1980s, the music of Vivaldi has largely become the domain of period instrument groups. However, some listeners still prefer the older modern instrument recordings: from groups such as I Musici (with violinist Felix Ayo, etc.), violinist Uto Ughi (with various groups), violinist Salvatore Accardo (with various groups), and the Academy of St. Martin's in the Fields, led by Sir Neville Marriner & Iona Brown.

Personally, I'm a period enthusiast, so my list of recommendations will favor the period ensembles:

When I first started collecting classical music recordings in the 1980s, the best Vivaldi recordings were being made by the British groups--the Academy of Ancient Music (led by Christopher Hogwood, & later Andrew Manze), The English Concert (Trevor Pinnock), and The Raglan Players (featuring violinist Monica Huggett, led by Nicholas Kraemer). However, in recent decades, the leading Vivaldi groups have mostly shifted to Italy: with the emergence of many ensembles: Europa Galante (Fabio Biondi), Ensemble 415 (Chiara Banchini), La Magnifica Comunita (Enrico Casazza), Modo Antiquo (Federico Maria Sardelli), L'Arte dell'Arco (Federico Guglielmo), Venice Baroque Orchestra (featuring violinist Giuliano Carmignola, led by Andrea Marcon), Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca (Giuliano Carmignola's earlier group, on the Divox label), Accademia Bizantina (featuring violinist Stefano Montanari, led by Ottavio Dantone), Concerto Italiano (Rinaldo Alessandrini), Il Giardino Armonico (Giovanni Antonini), Academia Monte Regalis (featuring violinist Enrico Onofri, led by Alessandro de Marchi), Ensemble Zefiro (led by Alfredo Bernardini--one of my favorite groups), and Il Pomo D'Oro (featuring violinist Riccardo Minasi), etc.. From what I've heard, I'd say most of these groups are good to very good in Vivaldi, & sometimes better than that. (However, it should be said that the Italians are generally a lot less conservative in this repertory than the Brits.)

Yet there have continued to be other fine non-Italian groups making excellent Vivaldi recordings too: such as La Serenissima (Adrian Chandler); violinist Rachel Podger's recordings with Brecon Baroque, Arte Dei Suonatori, & the Holland Baroque Society; Gli Incogniti (featuring Amadine Beyer & Giuliano Carmingnola), and of an older vintage, violinist Nils-Erik Sparf leading the Drottingholm Baroque Orchestra in Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Nicholas McGegan's Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra (with violinist Elizabeth Blumenstock), and the various ensembles that violinist Stanley Ritchie has worked with--such as Aston Magna, Helicon, The Academy of Ancient Music, and The Bach Ensemble.

Vivaldi's 24 or so Cello Concerti are popular too--cellist Roel Dieltiens' 2 CD recording with Ensemble Explorations is excellent, as are other recordings by Christophe Coin & the Academy of Ancient Music (Hogwood), Jean-Guihen Queyras & Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, and cellist Anner Bylsma & Tafelmusik (Jeanne Lamon).

There have been various excellent recordings of Vivaldi's chamber music too--notably from Romanesca, L'Arte dell'Arco, Ensemble 415, Ensemble Aurora (with violinist Enrico Gatti, etc.), Elizabeth Wallfisch, Roel Dieltiens, Ophélie Gaillard, Marco Ceccato & Accademia Ottoboni, Ensemble Sonnerie, Anner Bylsma, The Purcell Quartet, Ensemble Scaramuccia (with violinist Javier Lupianez), and two ensembles that I've not heard, but who have received favorable reviews: Musica Alchemica and Baltic Baroque, and so on...

So, obviously, it can be a bit overwhelming deciding where to start. If you don't want to spend time sampling from the recordings by all the various groups I've mentioned above, you might start out by purchasing releases from the Naive Vivaldi Edition: via their bargain box sets, or individual recordings. It's a good series, & one that features many of the finest Italian musicians today:

(1) I'd most recommend Alfredo Bernardini's recordings with Ensemble Zefiro from this series, which I find exceptional:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...22&sr=8-3&keywords=Alfredo+bernardini+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...567641&sr=1-16&keywords=vivaldi+naive+edition

Here's one of several box sets from the series, for example (which I understand is soon to be reissued):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Viol...-fkmr0&keywords=naive+edition+vivaldi+box+set

(2) Otherwise, for one stop shopping, you have the option of buying L'Arte dell'Arco's box set of the "Complete Concertos & Sonatas, Opuses 1-12", on the discount Brilliant label (note that I sometimes find the sound quality on Brilliant to be a slight compromise, to varying degrees, but not always):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Comp...bar-strip-0&keywords=l'arte+dell'arco+vivaldi

Or, you could instead purchase the recent Erato compilation box set of Vivaldi recordings from Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante (though I've never been crazy about Biondi's Four Seasons):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-dell...567232&sr=1-1&keywords=vivaldi+biondi+galante

However, I think it's often a better idea to build a collection more gradually, & thoughtfully over time, piece by piece (while reading reviews from various sources). Here are some suggestions to consider & sample from (over time, and please note that where recordings have been reissued, I'll try to provide multiple Amazon links):

(3) In addition to the Four Seasons, which I'll get to below, I'd recommend starting with the Vivaldi's Op. 3 Concertos entitled, "L'Estro Armonico". The recordings by Accademia Bizantina (with violinist Stefano Montanari) and Europa Galante (with Biondi) are my two favorites (especially Bizantina), though others have liked Brecon Baroque (Rachel Podger), The English Concert (Pinnock--digital), and the Academy of Ancient Music (Hogwood--analogue). You might want to sample from the following sets:

https://www.amazon.com/LEstro-Armon...6414&sr=1-4&keywords=L'estro+armonico+dantone
https://www.amazon.com/LEstro-Armon...6414&sr=1-2&keywords=L'estro+armonico+dantone

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-LEst...6937&sr=1-1&keywords=vivaldi+L'estro+armonico
https://www.amazon.com/Lestro-Armon...6937&sr=1-3&keywords=vivaldi+L'estro+armonico
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-LEst...16568479&sr=1-5&keywords=vivaldi+fabio+biondi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...1-1&keywords=vivaldi+l'estro+armonico+pinnock

Note that the Pinnock "L'Estro Armonico" set is also available in this bargain box set (and in the "55 Concertos" bargain set linked below--see under the "La Stravaganza" Concertos):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...rd_wg=1viCI&psc=1&refRID=KEHGST5Z1GRQ4D3JZAWJ

(4) Whatever you decide to buy, you might additionally try to pick up some of the (other) Vivaldi recordings from Europa Galante, in time, as they're very good in this repertory: especially their disc of Vivaldi's Concerti for Mandolin (etc.):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...rd_wg=Tzygn&psc=1&refRID=6KTQ1RBTZNEP0W2TYMZ2
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...16568479&sr=1-8&keywords=vivaldi+fabio+biondi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...rd_wg=R3JfN&psc=1&refRID=QWCJ7V1EHH8Y4ET8ZZ0P
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Fare...rd_wg=fEyYg&psc=1&refRID=07P2S2HQXXJ3N6S3PN5M

(5) You should also try to hear Vivaldi's Cello Concerti too. As mentioned, there are a number of good recordings: I like the Roel Dieltiens' 2 CDs, but the Bylsma, Queryas, & Coin recordings are very good too:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Cell...3&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=Roel+dieltens+vivaldi

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Elev...16566379&sr=1-1&keywords=Anner+bylsma+vivaldi

(6) Vivaldi's "La Stravaganza" Concertos, Op. 4, are essential:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Stra...rd_wg=fBeDN&psc=1&refRID=1752ZBPC7T50HAAPPYE8
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Stra...597100&sr=1-4&keywords=vivaldi+la+stravaganza
https://www.amazon.com/Collector-St...597100&sr=1-8&keywords=vivaldi+la+stravaganza (all 55 of Vivaldi's Concertos are in this super bargain set from Pinnock & The English Concert, including "La Stravaganza").

(7) Vivaldi's "La Cetra" Concertos, Op. 9, are special favorites of mine (note the 3 different issues of the Raglan Players' recording):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Cetr...d=1516568695&sr=1-5&keywords=la+cetra+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Viol...=1516568695&sr=1-12&keywords=la+cetra+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Antonio-Viva...=1516569002&sr=1-18&keywords=la+cetra+vivaldi

You might sample & compare the Raglan Players recording to these two recordings (& perhaps Pinnock, Hogwood), as you may find the more recent, up to date sound quality of the recent sets preferable:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Cetr...d=1516568695&sr=1-2&keywords=la+cetra+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Cetr...d=1516568917&sr=1-1&keywords=la+cetra+vivaldi

(8) No Vivaldi collection should be without a selection of the Vivaldi recordings from violinist Giuliano Carmignola, either. His recording of the "Four Seasons" on Divox Antiqua is one of my personal favorites:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Quat...rd_wg=Sv2up&psc=1&refRID=T1TXJDJBSY4X36VDKD13
https://www.amazon.com/humane-passi...516566226&sr=1-12&keywords=Carmignola+vivaldi (some collectors consider Carmignola's earlier Divox recordings to be superior to his later Sony recordings.)
https://www.amazon.com/Concerti-Sol...rd_wg=1psyb&psc=1&refRID=EAVWYBS53E15H1FHRHHB
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Late...rd_wg=1psyb&psc=1&refRID=EAVWYBS53E15H1FHRHHB
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...66812&sr=1-2&keywords=beyer+incogniti+vivaldi

For comparison, you might sample violinist Nils-Erik Sparf's lively "Four Seasons" too:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-4-Se...r=1-1-catcorr&keywords=vivaldi+Nils+sparf+bis

And, another pioneering period recording from violinist Simon Standage & The English Concert, led by Trevor Pinnock (which is included in the "55 Concertos" set linked above):

https://www.amazon.com/Seasons-Conc...&sr=1-3&keywords=vivaldi+pinnock+four+seasons

(9) I've also liked the Vivaldi recordings of violinist Enrico Casazza & La Magnifica Comunita:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Pass...id=1516566728&sr=8-4&keywords=casazza+vivaldi

(10) The award winning Vivaldi recordings of La Serenissima are recommendable too. The following two CDs are a good place to start:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Fren...67046&sr=1-2&keywords=adrian+chandler+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Fren...67046&sr=1-3&keywords=adrian+chandler+vivaldi

(11) As well as the excellent Vivaldi recordings of Ensemble 415 & Chiari Banchini: such as their recordings of Vivaldi's Concertos for 4 Violins, & Stabat Mater:

https://www.amazon.com/Concertos-Fo...16569133&sr=1-8&keywords=ensemble+415+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Stab...-1&keywords=ensemble+415+vivaldi+stabat+mater

Other favorites include:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...&sr=1-2&keywords=vivaldi+for+prince+of+poland
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Dive...id=1516570691&sr=1-3&keywords=mcgegan+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/2-Concerti-S...516570518&sr=1-1&keywords=aston+magna+vivaldi (this may need to be remastered, as it's an older CD, but the sound on LP was state of the art)
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Bach...70640&sr=1-2&keywords=stanley+ritchie+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Violin-Conce...70640&sr=1-3&keywords=stanley+ritchie+vivaldi

(12) You may also want to acquire a selection of Vivaldi's chamber music at some point, too:

https://www.amazon.com/Antonio-Luci...&sr=1-1&keywords=ensemble+scaramuccia+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Sona...16569323&sr=1-2&keywords=ensemble+415+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Manc...=1516567100&sr=1-1&keywords=romanesca+vivaldi (there is a Vol. 2 as well)
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-6-Vi...=1516570814&sr=1-5&keywords=vivaldi+wallfisch
https://www.amazon.com/Trio-Sonatas...d=1516570937&sr=1-1&keywords=sonnerie+vivaldi

Once again, there is a glut of excellent recordings of Vivaldi's Cello Sonatas, & again, cellist Roel Dieltens may be a first choice, or possibly Ophélie Gaillard:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VBZMFO2/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Comp...bar-strip-0&keywords=ophelie+gaillard+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Cell...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1516570845&sr=1-9
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Sona...598134&sr=8-3&keywords=bylsma+vivaldi+sonatas
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Cell...598134&sr=8-1&keywords=bylsma+vivaldi+sonatas

(13) Finally, no Vivaldi collection would be complete without his remarkable choral work, "Gloria"--although I'm not sure which period recording to most recommend: perhaps Trevor Pinnock or Simon Preston's. On modern instruments, I recall that Helmuth Rilling's recording is good:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Glor...573092&sr=1-1&keywords=vivaldi+gloria+pinnock (Note that there are multiple listings for this one.)
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Magnifi...-fkmr1&keywords=vivaldi+gloria+sony+essential

Postscript: In contrast, here are some links to a number of my favorite non-period instrument Vivaldi recordings, which you might sample to see if perhaps you are more drawn to the older (more romantic & lush) modern instrument recordings in this repertory:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-6-Do...0069&sr=1-3&keywords=vivaldi+marriner+philips
https://www.amazon.com/Guitar-Conce...570096&sr=1-4&keywords=vivaldi+romero+philips
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Four...valdi+four+seasons+st.+martin's+in+the+fields
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...valdi+four+seasons+st.+martin's+in+the+fields
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Four...r=1-1&keywords=vivaldi+four+seasons++uto+ughi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Salv...&sr=8-2&keywords=vivaldi+four+seasons+philips

That should keep you busy for a while. I realize I've made a ton of recommendations, but my list is intended to be explored over time (at least many months, if not years). Plus, many of my recommended recordings can be easily heard for free on You Tube or Spotify, etc.--so you can try them out at your leisure. I hope you'll make some valuable discoveries among them.


----------



## Tero

Tero said:


> I've just ordered Opus 7 for the first time. it is a two disc set on Brilliant. Three of the concertos are frauds.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve_Concertos,_Op._7_(Vivaldi)
> 
> Googling for that, only Barnes and Noble popped up. Not holding any high expectations. Of the Opus sets, Opus 9 is my least favorite. Opus 3 is good. Opus 7 was put out by a music printer anxious to cash in not knowing Opus 8 would be the major work.


Here is one of the better or more immediately noticeable Opus 7 concertos. RV 354. The concerto may not be Vivaldi, as up to 6 of Opus 12 were stuck in there by publisher Roger from whatever was on hand. The two oboe concertos are not.





It also turned out there is a box set of Opus 7-12 for a reasonable price. Very old I Musici orchestra. Play the samples.
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Vol-2-Op-7-12/dp/B0000041N1


----------



## Tero

I can't say if these are better than other period instruments recordings, but I have the Opus 7 out of this and it is fine.
You also get the sonatas. I have some favorites in Opus 1 and Opus 2
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Comp...d=1516916958&sr=8-2&keywords=l'arte+dell'arco


----------

